# Is this trade worth it?



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

So do you think this is worth it?

I get a Bolt+ WITH Lifetime in exchange for $330 and my Roamio Pro with Lifetime.

I have a friend who says he will pay me $500 for My Lifetime Roamio Pro. I can then use that cash to buy The Bolt+ with Lifetime with the current sale.

I would accept $500 because it's a friend and we cool like that.

But the real question is, IS the Bolt+ worth a $330 upgrade over my current RPro?

I do have a UHD TV but never really stream.

Any thoughts? Would you do this deal?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Do you have the money for it and it won't cause any budget stress? 

Realistically if you don't stream there's very little advantage to the Bolt+. It's a bit newer. So the average failure rate is further away on the bolt. Hopefully it should also be more reliable, but TiVos are pretty reliable anyway. 

I don't think all that is worth $330 based on a logical look. However, there are intangibles. Will you enjoy having a new machine? Etc. Can't really put a dollar figure on that for you.


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

Money stress is not really an issue. I would not pay $800+ for the Bolt+. But Was thinking $350 could be a good option. Also was thinking about adding the 3 year warrantee for extra security and value. 

Yeah I guess it would be hard for you to answer for me. I guess I really wonder if any1 here would do this?


----------



## jhermit (Dec 18, 2015)

waynomo said:


> Do you have the money for it and it won't cause any budget stress?
> 
> Realistically if you don't stream there's very little advantage to the Bolt+. It's a bit newer. So the average failure rate is further away on the bolt. Hopefully it should also be more reliable, but TiVos are pretty reliable anyway.
> 
> I don't think all that is worth $330 based on a logical look. However, there are intangibles. Will you enjoy having a new machine? Etc. Can't really put a dollar figure on that for you.


This. Streaming is the key difference here.

I personally just cut the cable and went with Hulu Live TV and a Bolt Original with OTA, so I am biased towards models that offer OTA since I think that many of us might be going that route soon. However, if you are too far from Antenna's to consider OTA, then it does not matter. The Bolt's apps (Netflix, etc) do run significantly faster, but the rest of the features like Skip mode, etc are available in both models. Bolts do have the 4K upscaling, but they also have the HDMI flashing problem if you go through a receiver. What you have to think is that by buying the lifetime, you are committing to the platform for a few years.

Me thinks that in the next 2 years or so, DVR on the cloud would be much more robust and the Sling TV, Google TV, Hulu Live TV, DirecTV Now, and others will be the platform of choice, so I only expect to have my Tivo Bolt OTA operational for about 2 years. TV viewing is changing dramatically and Tivo seems to be abandoning the retail business, so I do not expect too much innovation from them. I love the Tivo box but my kids (I have 4) have reduced their Tivo usage by about 90% in the last year.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

jhermit said:


> ... but they also have the HDMI flashing problem if you go through a receiver.


What is this HDMI flashing problem?


----------



## DFranch (Apr 12, 2002)

$450 - $550 seems to be the going sale price in eBay. It seems like a good deal to me. Especially since you don't have to pay any fees to eBay and PayPal. My brother has a Bolt, and I have a Roamio pro. His menu's are like lightning compared to mine, and loading netflix is night and day. I'd gladly take that deal.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Millionaire2K said:


> Money stress is not really an issue. I would not pay $800+ for the Bolt+. But Was thinking $350 could be a good option. Also was thinking about adding the 3 year warrantee for extra security and value.
> 
> Yeah I guess it would be hard for you to answer for me. I guess I really wonder if any1 here would do this?


I did something similar recently. I got a new Bolt+ with the lifetime transfer deal (from an old S2 we weren't even using) and gave my Roamio Pro to my Sister. I paid $640 for the TiVo and I figure I can sell her Premiere 4 tuner for $300-$400. So I'll have paid about what you said for the upgrade

Was it worth it.... Not really. The Bolt+ really isn't that different then the Roamio Pro. The big advantages I found are the apps are faster and it allowed me to upgrade my MoCa network to 2.0, so I get faster speeds between the two floors. Other then that there is no real benefit to me other then allowing me to give something to my Sister and her family that they will enjoy.


----------



## jhermit (Dec 18, 2015)

waynomo said:


> What is this HDMI flashing problem?


Apparently 20.7.1 has major HDMI issues


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Not worth it. You'd be spending $330 to do the same thing. Also since it's your friend who's buying, if that unit fails your going to feel responsible to make it right somehow.


----------

